# LIVE CD



## balanga (Mar 12, 2018)

When you boot up an ISO image and you get options for Installing or running a Live CD, how are those options configured into the system?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

Custom rc(8) scripts.


----------



## balanga (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I looked and I took it that any startup scripts would be in /etc/rc.d but there are 160 scripts there and nothing jumped out by name...


Oops - just found it .... in /etc/rc.local


----------



## balanga (Mar 12, 2018)

Just wondered if rc(8) provides some sort of hook for running a script the first time the system is booted....


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

Have a look at ports like sysutils/firstboot-freebsd-update. There are a few others with the label firstboot in them.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 12, 2018)

Also be aware of crontab(5) which has the special @reboot target. Of course this may not be fully usable if cron doesn't get started with the live cd.


----------

